# Dimethicone Source



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has a good source for dimethicone. I currently order from Snowdrift, but they are very expensive, wonderful service, but expensive. Thanks, Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

the best price I can find on it is Lotioncrafter.com.. very reasonable.. Yes snowdrift has some great products but they are very high priced...
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

thesage.com carries it as well. Not sure how the price compares to lotioncrafters.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

If you were willing to do cyclomethicone instead of dimethicone, thechemisrtystore.com has it, for less than $45 a gallon, and they are in SC like you are, so shipping would be cheap.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Michelle, what is the difference between them?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

If I remember correctly, cyclomethicone isn't as sticky as dimethicone, it is silkier and has a powder type feel to it. Are you using it for body sprays?


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Michelle, no for lotions...


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe not then, I don't make lotions, and don't know how it would change your formulation. Maybe contact the chemistrystore and ask if they have considered carrying dimethicone.

From Lotioncrafter:

Cyclomethicone


> Cyclomethicones are cyclic (circular) silicones of low molecular weight that evaporate quickly. Their volatility, excellent spreading and lubrication make them ideal carriers for other ingredients and excellent light conditioners for hair and skin. Non-greasy, cyclomethicone leaves no oily residue or build-up and imparts a soft silky feel to skin.


Dimethicone


> Dimethicone in its simplest form is polydimethylsiloxane, also known as silicone oil, but more commonly called dimethicone. Silicone oils are derived from silica (sand and quartz are silicas).
> 
> Dimethicone comes in various viscosities, this one is 350 centistokes, a medium viscosity which offers excellent barrier properties when used in skin protectant formulations. It adds slip and glide, reducing tackiness. It offers conditioning properties when used in hair and skin care applications. Used at a rate of 1% to 30% dimethicone conforms to the FDA's Tentative Final Monograph on OTC Skin Protectants. However, provided you make no drug claims for it, dimethicone does not have to be declared as an active ingredient, nor does your product or facility need to conform to OTC drug production standards. Dimethicone can be added to any cosmetic and declared on the ingredient label in descending order.


----------

